
Is your smartphone ready for AI? - T-A
http://ai-benchmark.com/
======
robotbikes
So this seems like an ad for Huwaei cell phones based upon the benchmarks. The
idea of people running AI on their phone rather than depending a 3rs party
cloud algorithm is interesting but I don't know of any consumer or open source
apps that do this currently. It seems like something that is mainly done by
researchers. Are their cell phone apps that actually do distributed AI tasks ?

